# Direct-To-CD Recording



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I just ran across an odd little 1990 production, "Dick Hyman Plays Fats Waller." It's listed as a "direct-to-CD" production.

What Hyman did was record his performances on a Bösendorfer Reproducing Piano in New York, then ship the computer floppy disc to LA, where it was the master for producing this limited-edition (25,000) compact disc.

What makes it odd are two things. One, the Bösendorfer has editing capabilities, so Hyman was able to fix any mistakes and tweak his performance before mailing the floppy. Unlike other "Direct-To" recordings this one was not recorded live in the studio with zero editing.

Second, in 1990 compact discs were still new enough that I guess it wasn't common knowledge yet that ALL compact discs are bit-identical to the master. This whole "direct-to-CD" charade buys you exactly NOTHING over any regular CD. It's a marketing ploy relying on the public's general ignorance of digital technology. So it's a fun addition to my collection of early digital recordings.

Third, the previous owner of this disc installed one of those "stabilizer rings" on the perimeter of the disc. In the early days of CDs, some shyster company sold these press-on rings in different colors, and tried to convince new CD player owners that the servo-controlled motor than spun the disc somehow needed "help" in keeping the speed from warbling. The speed a CD spins isn't even constant! And the speed of data delivery from the disc probably(?) wouldn't manifest as "warble" anyway, unlike analog.

How's the music? Well, Hyman's always been one hell of a pianist, and he displays great skill here. His performances however are way neater and cleaner than anything Waller himself recorded. Waller was also a mighty pianist but he was also a showman, and his recordings are full of personality. Hyman? He plays the scores.


----------

